# Tested day period was due, got faint line. Now what? Please, help.



## EarthMama

I feel like I can't even be excited. I was convinced Aunt Flow was on her way. She was due today. But my period didn't come and on a hunch I took a pregnancy test. To my shock, I got a faint line. Faint, but visible, pink line, confirmed by my husband. 

I had tested 2 days before period and gotten an obvious negative. But today, day period is due, there is that faint positive! 

I have heard that a positive is a positive, no matter how faint. But the faintness is making me worried. I had a MMC in February and have been emotionally haunted by it ever since. I'm worried the faintness means that I'm going to have another MC. :cry:

With my son (my first and successful pregnancy) I got a dark line 2 days or so before my period. With my MC, I got a faint line 2 days before. 

So the faintness reminds me of my MC. :cry: But couldn't this just mean I implanted later? 

I'm so emotional right now about all this!!


----------



## Topanga053

Yes, it can totally mean you ovulated and/or implanted late, especially if you haven't been closely tracking ovulation or normally ovulate late. After my MC, I always had a 10-11 day luteal phase. When I got my BFP the day of my missed period, it was SUPER light (like, I thought I was dreaming it, despite DH agreeing it was there, and I had to run out and get a digital to believe it). Now I'm almost 18 weeks and everything has been going fine so far. I took another test a week later and it was much, much darker. So, a really light first test doesn't always mean bad things! Best of luck to you for a H&H nine months!!


----------



## LucyLake

YAY!!! A line is a line! Hang in there, even with twins my lines started out pretty faint. Don't beat yourself up, wait two days to test as the levels double! 

Huge congrats <3 :cloud9:


----------



## EarthMama

Thanks so so much ladies. I am feeling pretty fragile, trying to just stay in the moment and accept whatever comes. 

I couldn't help myself and tested first thing this morning. I got another positive line, and it WAS a bit darker! 

So tomorrow I will test again, haha. 

I am already having more "stretchy" growing type feelings then I did with my MC. No nausea, just feeling more uninterested in food then usual. I did feel really tired today. No sore boobs though, which worries me because I didn't have them with my MC either. They came on strong during week 5/6 with my son, and I am still breastfeeding so I don't know if that would effect the booby tenderness or not. 

Anyway, I am hoping this is the second child we will add to our family <3 It is SO HARD to stay brave, optimistic and fearless in ones pregnancy after a loss though!


----------



## EarthMama

Update: bad news. Took a digital and it said NOT PREGNANT. Took another hpt and got a line but fainter then yesterday. :( 

I am really unclear what is happening with my body and so so disappointed. Thank god I didn't get my hopes up even more then I did.


----------



## Munchkin30

EarthMama said:


> Update: bad news. Took a digital and it said NOT PREGNANT. Took another hpt and got a line but fainter then yesterday. :(
> 
> I am really unclear what is happening with my body and so so disappointed. Thank god I didn't get my hopes up even more then I did.

Honey did you do it with first morning urine?? If not it doesn't count. And digis are often less sensitive anyway. Please don't give up yet. Test with fmu and see what happens x


----------



## Mumtodogs

A line is a line, and the digi's aren't as sensitive. If you can manage to do it step away from the testing for 48 hours. Stretchy feelings are totally common in early pregnancy too. My latest BFP started really faint, tested 4 days after AF due, but over the following week got darker. When I look back at my diary I think actually I o'vd late.


----------



## EarthMama

Thanks ladies, here is my result with first morning urine: 

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v324/EllemyshShade/P1050767_zps748305b8.jpg

As you can see it's faint still. It actually got a lil darker a few minutes after this pic was taken but still very light.


----------



## EarthMama

My fears are that because it's not much darker this could indicate a chemical pregnancy and if it IS legit, could indicate a pregnancy that will become non-viable. 

So I'm still left wondering what's going on..had some AF type cramps this morning. So we'll see what the doctor says tomorrow


----------



## calvinzoey

EarthMama said:


> I feel like I can't even be excited. I was convinced Aunt Flow was on her way. She was due today. But my period didn't come and on a hunch I took a pregnancy test. To my shock, I got a faint line. Faint, but visible, pink line, confirmed by my husband.
> 
> I had tested 2 days before period and gotten an obvious negative. But today, day period is due, there is that faint positive!
> 
> I have heard that a positive is a positive, no matter how faint. But the faintness is making me worried. I had a MMC in February and have been emotionally haunted by it ever since. I'm worried the faintness means that I'm going to have another MC. :cry:
> 
> With my son (my first and successful pregnancy) I got a dark line 2 days or so before my period. With my MC, I got a faint line 2 days before.
> 
> So the faintness reminds me of my MC. :cry: But couldn't this just mean I implanted later?
> 
> I'm so emotional right now about all this!!


Mine was a faint positive - I did lose it at 11 1/2 weeks... but a positive is a positive! Go get in confirmed at the doctor and, in my opinion, demand an ultrasound for as soon as they are willing to give it.


----------



## EarthMama

Yep, I'm gonna demand my hcg levels tested too to help determine that if it IS a pregnancy, how it is doing...the faint line really worries me. I lost a baby in February and the line I got for that loss was a little darker then this one is but not as dark as my sons. So I am being realistic and staying far from optimistic. Of course I KNOW some women get faint positives and go on to have healthy pregnancies. It's just that getting my hopes up and having them fade really makes me depressed so I'm just playing it safe and staying emotionally neutral right now. 

I'm anxious about my doctor's visit tomorrow...the doctors on my small island aren't very "up to speed" so I'm worried that if I tell them I want my hcg levels checked they will look at me like I have five heads and refuse. But my plan is to be a total nightmare patient and get my way regardless. So wish me luck ladies. I am hoping tomorrow will reveal much.


----------



## EarthMama

Doctor says I'm pregnant! Got a dark line this morning on a hpt too. :) 

Thanks for helping keep me sane ladies...much love. <3


----------



## Mumtodogs

Yay!!!! Congrats!!! X x


----------



## calvinzoey

EarthMama said:


> Doctor says I'm pregnant! Got a dark line this morning on a hpt too. :)
> 
> Thanks for helping keep me sane ladies...much love. <3

Congratulations!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Pepita

Congratulations!!! So happy for you!
I am in the exact same situation. MC baby#1 at 12weeks in May and got a faint positive 2 days ago. My temps are still above the coverline but im so worried that it is gonna happen again...


----------



## EarthMama

Pepita said:


> Congratulations!!! So happy for you!
> I am in the exact same situation. MC baby#1 at 12weeks in May and got a faint positive 2 days ago. My temps are still above the coverline but im so worried that it is gonna happen again...

Yes, the anxiety when getting those faint positives is really intense! I feel for you! I was a mess the whole week until I got that darker line yesterday and went to the doctor. But the nurse yesterday at the doctor's office told me that A LINE IS A LINE! And means you are likely pregnant. :) 

I don't know if the worry ever goes away...even now that I have my bfp I am so worried! But just focused on staying calm. :flower:


----------



## ucsdypa81

Hi earth mama!
I was curious how your pregnancy went..
Tomorrow is my expected period and today i got a very faint positive line.
i know this posting was written years ago. I am just very anxious..
Thank you!


----------



## ucsdypa81

Oh hey earth mama!!,
I didnt know you posted the bdays for your children. 
So you had a girl in 2014! And another on the way!
Wow! Congratulations!!! :)


----------



## EarthMama

ucsdypa81 said:


> Hi earth mama!
> I was curious how your pregnancy went..
> Tomorrow is my expected period and today i got a very faint positive line.
> i know this posting was written years ago. I am just very anxious..
> Thank you!

Hey! So the pregnancy related with this thread didn't make it, sadly, it was a blighted ovum. (Then I got pregnant a month later with my daughter.)

HOWEVER with this current pregnancy I got a very faint line 2 days after period was due...and I feared the worst. But the line got darker within 2 days and now I'm 13 weeks and there's a baby in there with a strong heartbeat! So you really never know with those faint lines! :) Test again in 2 or 3 days and see if it gets darker. Good luck! I know firsthand how nervewracking those early weeks can be after only getting a faint line at first late in the cycle! But a faint line can still mean a very healthy pregnancy and baby in the early stages. :)


----------

